
Time, Clocks, and the Ordering of Events in a Distributed System [pdf] - happy-go-lucky
https://lamport.azurewebsites.net/pubs/time-clocks.pdf
======
drallison
It's a classic paper everyone doing serious distributed systems should read.

------
someguydave
Umm should be tagged 1977?

